# [OPEN] MoonlightAbsol's NEW Art Thread/Freebies!



## MoonlightAbsol (Feb 18, 2017)

If you're here from the 2021 stuff, please check page 8! Thanks
~~~

Is it even legal to have this many art threads??? I wouldn't make so many if my art style didn't change constantly omg
~~~~

Hey guys, I'm back! I know it's been, like… Forever and a day since I was last here, but I've been super busy with school and college applications. All's been well; I'm graduating this year, and I've gotten into the art school I really wanted to go to. That also means that I'll probably be here at various times until June, and then here for the summer, and then… probably not so much

Anyway, I'm finally back and super excited to do more drawings for you all! Here's some recent stuff I've been doing, and I apologize because there's a LOT. I normally resize the drawings, but this time I didn't (so I could have the best quality), so I'm crossing my fingers that they aren't too large



Spoiler: New art examples!


















































Spoiler: Old but still relevant



























~~~~~~

Freebies will be done in Copic marker unless specified as a pencil/pen sketch; I'm deciding to move digital pieces to commissions because they take too long. I'll try to do as many freebies as I can as well! Please no furries/mecha/nsfw/etc. Gijinkas are perfectly fine, and I'll even be happy to design a gijinka for you!

Also, since a few people asked about commissions last time… just pm me and we can work something out

~~~~~~~~



Spoiler: Old artwork


































































































































































































These are all from various bases (I totally forgot to save the credits tho so if anyone knows who did them, please let me know)


































^^ Based off a picture I found on WeHeartIt. Unfortunately, since it was a repost, I don't know where the original pic came from










^^ Based off a loading screen from Project Diva F2nd


----------



## Luxanna (Feb 18, 2017)

WATERCOOLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOR ART HYPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, I recently got into watercolor art and its so fun ;u; I have a new appreciation for traditional art ever since I switched mediums from digital to traditional after like 5 years lol. I'v been practicing to get better at not making mistakes since using your eraser damages your paper </3
I will say, I can tell that most of your art is drawn by you, your style may"change" but generally I could tell its from one artist. I do like your art, and will lurk around because art is someone world taking a physical form ;-; and I stalk things like this

if interested,  Digital would be my top choice, but I dont care otherwise, feel free to chose what you would like most.
Her headband is made of leaves ( the first picture is the updated picture)


Spoiler
















Spoiler














If you dont like the refs, I can get you another design, them photo skills on point doe LUL. i'm sorry
Thank you for considering.
Gimmie that gallery link so I can stalk


----------



## boujee (Feb 18, 2017)

oooh man goddamn
welcome back(itś gamzee) prolly don?t remember me but i love your art
good luck!


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 18, 2017)

WHAAAT!! YOUR ART IS HELLA GOOD!!!
For a freebie: Her in Copic?
Commissions: Her and Her for the Splatoon set? Both in digital? ^_^


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Feb 18, 2017)

Luxanna said:


> If you dont like the refs, I can get you another design, them photo skills on point doe LUL. i'm sorry
> Thank you for considering.
> Gimmie that gallery link so I can stalk


Did you want both of them together or separate? And yeah, watercolors are totally amazing!!! I'm absolutely in love with them to the point where I kinda forgot how to use my copics and had to relearn. Whoops

I'd love to give you a gallery link, but this is really the only place I post my art aside from my Instagram, and I don't post there as often as I should ;;



Daddie said:


> oooh man goddamn
> welcome back(itś gamzee) prolly don?t remember me but i love your art
> good luck!


Yes yes I remember you! and thanks~



pinkcotton said:


> WHAAAT!! YOUR ART IS HELLA GOOD!!!
> For a freebie: Her in Copic?
> Commissions: Her and Her for the Splatoon set? ^_^


Oh man they're all really cute and idk what to do
~~~~

Just letting you guys know that I won't be posting any of the freebies today since it's getting kinda late where I am


----------



## Luxanna (Feb 18, 2017)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Did you want both of them together or separate? And yeah, watercolors are totally amazing!!! I'm absolutely in love with them to the point where I kinda forgot how to use my copics and had to relearn. Whoops
> 
> I'd love to give you a gallery link, but this is really the only place I post my art aside from my Instagram, and I don't post there as often as I should ;;



well, if you want to do both, go ahead be my guest =p, but I would like them separate  since they're different oc's 
Ifeel you, I remind myself to post stuff ot my gallery every few days ;-;


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 18, 2017)

Thank you very much! 
Of course, your art is precious, take your time!


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 19, 2017)

Oh man oh man oh man you're back!! I love your art! c:
Could you maybe draw these two? ^^ http://sta.sh/215vq9l7evzw?
The guy is a total cold person except to his sister, who is in turn a super soft pastel-lover who's peppy and loves her big brother v much too <3
Ofc you can draw them in any style you prefer/are comfortable with since they're freebs anyway!! <3 Hope you accept, I remember your freebie thread where you drew all requests, that was so nice of you!!


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 19, 2017)

Would you be interested in *my persona* by any chance? Another ref of them would be the piece in my signature and avi.

Really love your Copics. And I'm a sucker for watercolor 24/7


----------



## Abbaba (Feb 19, 2017)

Omg! These are soo so so cute!!! Your art is absolutely gorgeous *•* I've been looking for something like this to get inspiration from, oh my goodness please help me! I still haven't found my art style unfortunately and it's so frustrating (?Д｀) Anyway, you have amazing art 
So… ima just drop my characters here, just in case you wanted to… draw one of them
These people: Nysa, Mia or Leiko


----------



## A r i a n e (Feb 19, 2017)

These are really good! And congrats on art school 
I'd love it if you could consider one of my mayors. I have Ariane (with the ponytail) and Edith (she has on the purple star socks and Pompompurin shoes) - in digital maybe? Or if not, copic? If you decide to do one, I'll let you choose, you know best.


----------



## Bunnilla (Feb 19, 2017)

OMG YOUR BACK!!!!!!! YOUR ART IS SO AMAZING x.x

https://toyhou.se/511931.kaori
or
https://toyhou.se/705188.yuri ?

tysm for considering I love the way you do expressions it's always so lively and realistic


----------



## Milleram (Feb 19, 2017)

I would love it if you could draw her:

http://sta.sh/21z5r4t6sz2k

Copics are totally fine. Thanks so much for considering! Your art is awesome! c:


----------



## namiieco (Feb 19, 2017)

yayy you're back! i remember your old thread^^
one of these? http://toyhou.se/Nana/characters


----------



## esweeeny (Feb 19, 2017)

Ah I love it all. Would it be okay to request korra and Bolin together in a digital piece.! Amazing work and congrats on school!


----------



## himeki (Feb 19, 2017)

aaah welcome back! your art is always nice as ever (seriously,,,how do you get copics to get so good wtf teach me)
if your up for it, would you maybe draw [dylan]? thanks for considering ^^


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Feb 19, 2017)

Don't worry, I didn't skip everyone; I just wanted to get some of the digital freebies out of the way since I'm going out later today and can't take my computer

Idk how many more digital freebies I can do either because they're taking longer than I thought haha


Spoiler: Luxanna



Transparent






Not transparent










Spoiler: wearthesun



Transparent






not transparent


----------



## A r i a n e (Feb 19, 2017)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Don't worry, I didn't skip everyone; I just wanted to get some of the digital freebies out of the way since I'm going out later today and can't take my computer
> 
> Idk how many more digital freebies I can do either because they're taking longer than I thought haha
> 
> ...



omgggg!! Thank you so much for drawing Edith!!  she looks so cute in your style! You're really really talented, I love it so much, thank you <3


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 19, 2017)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> ~



You don't have to mine digital if you don't want! You're talented in all your styles. ^-^


----------



## Xme (Feb 19, 2017)

Oooo can I request my mayor please???


----------



## Luxanna (Feb 19, 2017)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Don't worry, I didn't skip everyone; I just wanted to get some of the digital freebies out of the way since I'm going out later today and can't take my computer
> 
> Idk how many more digital freebies I can do either because they're taking longer than I thought haha
> 
> ...



COTTON RAINBOW HAS ART NOW ;U;U;U; - waves magic conch- I've been wanting to get some art of these oc's I would normally draw it myself ( I mean well I did lul) but I meant digitally but I dont have a tablet, so its nice to have a ref now <3
Thank you so much <3


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 19, 2017)

Luxanna said:


> COTTON RAINBOW HAS ART NOW ;U;U;U; - waves magic conch- I've been wanting to get some art of these oc's I would normally draw it myself ( I mean well I did lul) but I meant digitally but I dont have a tablet, so its nice to have a ref now <3
> Thank you so much <3



I really like that OC, by the way. She's super cute and precious.


----------



## issitohbi (Feb 20, 2017)

YOUR WATERCOLORS, YOUR EVERYTHING! I am so in love. I do watercolor and digital myself and I'm just in awe, like I hope to be as good as you one day ;o;

Would I be able to request a freebie or commission from you?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Feb 20, 2017)

issitohbi said:


> YOUR WATERCOLORS, YOUR EVERYTHING! I am so in love. I do watercolor and digital myself and I'm just in awe, like I hope to be as good as you one day ;o;
> 
> Would I be able to request a freebie or commission from you?


Sure, go ahead!! Just be aware that I'm pretty slow at posting them, so it might be a little while before it's up


----------



## issitohbi (Feb 20, 2017)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Sure, go ahead!! Just be aware that I'm pretty slow at posting them, so it might be a little while before it's up



That's okay, I don't mind c: Would you do something of Hannah Whitehawk? I'd love a digital but I'm sure you get a lot of requests for those. I can give you some of the items you want just let me know which and TBT as well if you'd like~


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Feb 20, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> You don't have to mine digital if you don't want! You're talented in all your styles. ^-^


I have to apologize because I started coloring the drawing before you specified digital, so it's in copic! I hope you don't mind


Spoiler: these two are too cute










~~~~~~~

Today's a really busy day for me, so hopefully I'll be able to post some more stuff later


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 20, 2017)

.........OH MY GAWD!!!! THIS IS PERFECT! THANK YOUUUUUUU!!! ^u^
I don't mind at all!  I'll VM you when I can deliver the splatoon set.


----------



## Tensu (Feb 20, 2017)

wowowow your art is amazing! Maybe her or anyone here? Thanks for considering! I can pay if you'd like


----------



## jiny (Feb 20, 2017)

uwuwuwu amazing art! mind doing https://toyhou.se/475105.haneul?

thanks for considering!!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Feb 21, 2017)

skarmoury said:


> Hope you accept, I remember your freebie thread where you drew all requests, that was so nice of you!!


I always try to do everyone's requests since I feel bad when people are left out  Although, if I'm currently swamped with requests, then yeah, I do what I can 



Abbaba said:


> Omg! These are soo so so cute!!! Your art is absolutely gorgeous *?* I've been looking for something like this to get inspiration from, oh my goodness please help me! I still haven't found my art style unfortunately and it's so frustrating (?Д｀) Anyway, you have amazing art


Thank you so much omg! I'm sure you'll find your art style soon, but it might take a little while! My suggestion would be to incorporate pieces of what you like most about your favorite artists' styles into your art in some way. Don't trace it or entirely copy it though; draw what you like about their style from memory so it still has your own flair to it. Tbh, I had a very generic Pok?mon anime style for the longest time until I found some artists who did cool things I wanted to have in my own art. So I guess my drawing/coloring style is really a giant combination of art styles that I like. I suppose that's why my style constantly shifts, since I'm always finding new things I want to try out

~~~~

Here's some more stuff!


Spoiler: skarmoury



I don't have the best dark colors, but I worked with what I had










Spoiler: Stepheroo



Your persona is so cute omg










Spoiler: Abbaba



Her profile said she catches meteors and comets and stuff, so I drew her holding a floating meteor?thing


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 21, 2017)

WHAT THE HECK THAT IS SO CUTE OMG. And I call it persona but it's legit me in my Harry Potter sweater from Universal Stufios lmfaooo.

THANK YOU SO MUCH I AM SO HAPPY YOUR COPICS ARE DOPE(-ics) I AM HILARIOUS


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 21, 2017)

Omg I love Harry Potter Steph!


----------



## Katie1313 (Feb 21, 2017)

Oh wow! Your art is so good! I'd like to commision if I can! her or her or both?  In turn, you can have any Splatoon item(s) that you want, as I have all of the amiibo  I'd also like it in digital please!


----------



## treetops (Feb 21, 2017)

Your art is so adorable!! If you don't mind, can I get an art commission by you? I have Inkwell's amiibo, if you still need the items! ;u;


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Feb 21, 2017)

Katie1313 said:


> Oh wow! Your art is so good! I'd like to commision if I can! her or her or both?  In turn, you can have any Splatoon item(s) that you want, as I have all of the amiibo  I'd also like it in digital please!


If I did both, would you want them in together in the same picture or separate?



treetops said:


> Your art is so adorable!! If you don't mind, can I get an art commission by you? I have Inkwell's amiibo, if you still need the items! ;u;



As for Splatoon items, I already set up with pinkcotton to get some of the items, so I'll have to wait until I receive them in order to determine what I still need. I want some duplicates of certain items for myself and my sister, so I figure all of you can contribute to that in some way
~~~~

I don't think I'll be taking any more commissions right now after these unless you really, reeeallly want watercolor. I'm all set in terms of items based on these three commissions, so I'll update you all about commissions sometime in the future

This is a freebie thread after all~


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 21, 2017)

Speaking of that, it's coming along great! ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Did you need duplicates? ^-^


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Feb 21, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Speaking of that, it's coming along great! ^_^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Did you need duplicates? ^-^


Yes, but I was planning on asking katie and treetops so they can still contribute in some way. I'm not sure what items you have access to either, so that definitely factors into it.

PM/VM me about the items from now on if you'd like; I don't want to take up too much space since it's mainly a freebie thread


----------



## Soda Fox (Feb 21, 2017)

Nice art!  TBH I looked at this thread because I love your username.  If you wouldn't mind, and of course I'm happy to wait, could you make an Absol style Pearl (from Steven Universe?) or perhaps a Moonstone gem character?  Much appreciated!


----------



## Luxanna (Feb 21, 2017)

ARTTT HYPEEEEEEEEE
Spread the love people, show the appreciation.


----------



## Katie1313 (Feb 22, 2017)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> If I did both, would you want them in together in the same picture or separate?



Together if that's all right


----------



## Abbaba (Feb 22, 2017)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> I always try to do everyone's requests since I feel bad when people are left out  Although, if I'm currently swamped with requests, then yeah, I do what I can
> 
> 
> Thank you so much omg! I'm sure you'll find your art style soon, but it might take a little while! My suggestion would be to incorporate pieces of what you like most about your favorite artists' styles into your art in some way. Don't trace it or entirely copy it though; draw what you like about their style from memory so it still has your own flair to it. Tbh, I had a very generic Pok?mon anime style for the longest time until I found some artists who did cool things I wanted to have in my own art. So I guess my drawing/coloring style is really a giant combination of art styles that I like. I suppose that's why my style constantly shifts, since I'm always finding new things I want to try out
> ...



Ah, thank you for the advice! It sounds like a really great idea and I'll try it as soon as I come back from school  
Thank you for the art! It looks super beautiful and you captured her just right! ^^ Thank you so so much, it's absolutely amazing! <33
OMG, HARRY POTTER. That is so fudging cute! And it's Alan Rickman's birthday! Aww, we miss you Snape


----------



## Espionage (Feb 22, 2017)

These are really awesome drawings


----------



## treetops (Feb 22, 2017)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> As for Splatoon items, I already set up with pinkcotton to get some of the items, so I'll have to wait until I receive them in order to determine what I still need. I want some duplicates of certain items for myself and my sister, so I figure all of you can contribute to that in some way
> ~~~~
> 
> I don't think I'll be taking any more commissions right now after these unless you really, reeeallly want watercolor. I'm all set in terms of items based on these three commissions, so I'll update you all about commissions sometime in the future
> ...



Alright then! If there are still some items you need from Inkwell's RV, feel free to send me a PM. If you get all of the items you and your sister want, though, then I'll wait for another time for an art commission.


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 22, 2017)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> I always try to do everyone's requests since I feel bad when people are left out  Although, if I'm currently swamped with requests, then yeah, I do what I can
> 
> 
> Thank you so much omg! I'm sure you'll find your art style soon, but it might take a little while! My suggestion would be to incorporate pieces of what you like most about your favorite artists' styles into your art in some way. Don't trace it or entirely copy it though; draw what you like about their style from memory so it still has your own flair to it. Tbh, I had a very generic Pok?mon anime style for the longest time until I found some artists who did cool things I wanted to have in my own art. So I guess my drawing/coloring style is really a giant combination of art styles that I like. I suppose that's why my style constantly shifts, since I'm always finding new things I want to try out
> ...



Oh man, don't feel obliged to do everyone's request! ; 0;This is your freeb thread so you can do whatever you feel though. <3

Thanks for drawing my OCs, this is their first art together and I super love it! c: Your art style is so cool, great job aaaa *0* (and many, many congratulations for graduating and for getting into the art school of your dreams!! You deserve it!)


----------



## derezzed (Feb 23, 2017)

Whoa man, you're really multi-talented! 
Traditional pencil drawings, copic drawings, digital art, watercolor paintings... THEY'RE ALL GOOD.
And it's not just different materials that you're good with; you also seem to be versatile with expressions and poses - especially if those Draw the Squad drawings are anything to go by! lmao

Just, DAMN. You've got an aesthetically pleasing drawing and coloring style, and you're amazing at including personality in your work. 
And I think it's so freaking generous of you to even do freebies. I don't have a request (I just wanted to pop in and compliment the heck out of your art, haha), but I'm definitely looking forward to how you fill others' requests. The ones you've done so far look AMAZING. You're a wizard!! I LOVE the colors of the [art you did for pinkcotton], and seeing [Abbaba's piece] made my jaw drop. EVERYTHING about it is stunning but it's the hair that gets me - THAT BEAUTIFUL HAIR.

(Also AHH your Sho Minamimoto icon is giving me so many TWEWY flashbacks. I'm suddenly remembering all those math jokes, I can't.)


----------



## Elegant Star123 (Feb 24, 2017)

hi! by any chance can I get a digital drawing of my mayor?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Feb 25, 2017)

derezzed said:


> ~


Thank you so much omg! That's really nice to hear; I'm super glad you think my coloring is aesthetically pleasing because omg, I always worry that sometimes (esp with digital) it gets too saturated or something, idk. 

And yeah, I love drawing freebies for people! I actually used to commission stuff all the time for in-game bells, but it got to the point where I didn't need any more money? and let's face it, I don't really use tbt for anything either. For me personally, freebies allow me to draw characters for other people without the hassle that comes with trading items sometimes. Plus, they allow people the chance to still get fun drawings even if they can't afford to do comm's. It also allows me to try out new stuff, since although I love drawing my OCs and my Vocaloid squad, I get bored with them sometimes lol

and I absolutely love TWEWY; it's one of my favorite games and sho is just ?. you gotta love those ridiculous math jokes
~~~~~~

Sorry for taking so long with these? School decided to be like "you have two tests next week and have to turn in the entire outline for an essay (with every singe piece of textual evidence you want to use) even though the essay isn't due until next month and you could very well change your mind on what you want to write about by then"

Also, there's a 90% chance I will draw the characters with scarfs over everything else


Spoiler: Bunnilla













Spoiler: Nanako













Spoiler: amye.miller













Spoiler: Started on another watercolor



Again, it's based off a loading screen from Project Diva F2nd








Prob won't be uploading much during the next week or so, but I'll still be here and try my best


----------



## Milleram (Feb 25, 2017)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Thank you so much omg! That's really nice to hear; I'm super glad you think my coloring is aesthetically pleasing because omg, I always worry that sometimes (esp with digital) it gets too saturated or something, idk.
> 
> And yeah, I love drawing freebies for people! I actually used to commission stuff all the time for in-game bells, but it got to the point where I didn't need any more money… and let's face it, I don't really use tbt for anything either. For me personally, freebies allow me to draw characters for other people without the hassle that comes with trading items sometimes. Plus, they allow people the chance to still get fun drawings even if they can't afford to do comm's. It also allows me to try out new stuff, since although I love drawing my OCs and my Vocaloid squad, I get bored with them sometimes lol
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness! She looks so SO adorable! Thank you so much! <333


----------



## Bunnilla (Feb 25, 2017)

Tysm she looks so cute! ^^ Your drawings are so lively and vibrant


----------



## vel (Feb 26, 2017)

i love your style, oh my god. 

if you'd like you can draw my two ocs, linked here ?

(also if you wanted to help me draw an oc idea pls pm me privately i sorta need help ;;


----------



## Kaiyo (Feb 26, 2017)

my lord your art your AAART OHHHHH my god yes WOW my god i love it, the way you color... that is amazing honestly! thank you for this opportunity *kisses your feet unashamedly*

would you like to draw any of my oc's? any ;v; ☆ : left to right : kashino, kaname, anju, chezca (all male)
☆ : left to right to down: mami, asuka, kanae, ayane (all female)
extra ref of asuka: ☆
I have extra references of Mami, Ayane, Asuka, Kashino, and Kaname. PM for extra references (only if needed).


----------



## dierefuji (Mar 5, 2017)

i see you play project diva and honestly? amazing. love your art already 10/10


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 5, 2017)

dierefuji said:


> i see you play project diva and honestly? amazing. love your art already 10/10


Yea, I absolutely love Project Diva/Mirai, and vocaloid stuff in general omg. I try to make my own songs with vocaloids, but I haven't done anything great yet ahah

~~~~

Hey guys, just a small update that I won't be back until this weekend. Thanks for understanding


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 5, 2017)

dude your art is awesome!! i love your style, it's so adorable, especially the watercolors!! also your voltron art is great!


----------



## Luxanna (Mar 6, 2017)

BTW BRAH, You got any oc's I can draw for you, I finally got a tablet <3


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 8, 2017)

Could you do a Redd for my signature? (ideally the size of the Redd currently on my signature) digital please?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 10, 2017)

yo everyone, sorry this took so long. school sucks


Spoiler: himeki













Spoiler: tensu













Spoiler: xii











I'm gonna work on all the digital stuff separately, and these are all the traditionals I have done atm. I haven't had much time at all to draw in the past few weeks because of school, but things have lightened up. I should definitely be posting more often, so stick around


Spoiler: bonus stuff I've been working on



















This one got really saturated when i saved it as a jpg and idk why vvv


----------



## Pearls (Mar 11, 2017)

I love your art style so much, especially your watercolors! They're so pretty.
I'd love if you drew her c:


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 11, 2017)

Kaiyo said:


> ~


Do you have any colored references by any chance? I'd love to draw one of your characters, but it would be just a pencil sketch or pen if I don't know the colors. I can do that or you can tell me colors if you'd like? I don't mind either way.

~~~~

Here's the rest of the traditional freebies! I'll work on the digital ones some more now, and then post them all together~

I'm also reposting the pics I posted yesterday, since no one came to pick them up lol


Spoiler: himeki













Spoiler: tensu













Spoiler: xii













Spoiler: Xme













Spoiler: vel













Spoiler: Soda Fox



I was having trouble designing a gem character, so I kinda took the middle ground and went with an absol inspired gijinka gem thing. I hope you like it 










Spoiler: Pearls













Spoiler: bonus stuff I've been working on



















This one got really saturated when i saved it as a jpg and idk why vvv








also if anyone has an entry code for toyhouse that they'd be willing to sell to me, i'll love you forever  I'll draw something for you or just pay tbt or something idk i just really would like one


----------



## Pearls (Mar 12, 2017)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Spoiler: Pearls



Ahhh I love it, thank you so much!!


----------



## Tensu (Mar 12, 2017)

Oh my gosh she looks amazing!! Thank you for drawing her for me! I hate to be picky, but do you think you can give her a tail? (I specified it more on her character profile) If not, that's absolutely fine and I can pay a bit for the change if you decide to. Thank you again


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 12, 2017)

Oml your art is heavenly!!! I would love to know if you are taking requests if I may ask?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 12, 2017)

Tensu said:


> Oh my gosh she looks amazing!! Thank you for drawing her for me! I hate to be picky, but do you think you can give her a tail? (I specified it more on her character profile) If not, that's absolutely fine and I can pay a bit for the change if you decide to. Thank you again


Yes, I'm so sorry about that! I read about the tail but I wasn't sure where to put it since she's sitting down…Looking at it again, I think it would work fine behind her? I'll add it in a bit, but I probably won't post it until I post some of the digital freebies (just so I can put all the art in one post)



SensaiGallade said:


> Oml your art is heavenly!!! I would love to know if you are taking requests if I may ask?


Yeah, I still am!


----------



## Tensu (Mar 12, 2017)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Yes, I'm so sorry about that! I read about the tail but I wasn't sure where to put it since she's sitting down…Looking at it again, I think it would work fine behind her? I'll add it in a bit, but I probably won't post it until I post some of the digital freebies (just so I can put all the art in one post)



Great, that's fine! You can just put it behind her.


----------



## jiny (Mar 12, 2017)

aaaaaa i love it! thank you so much!


----------



## vel (Mar 12, 2017)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Spoiler: vel



oh my god they're so cute! thank you so much!!


----------



## treetops (Mar 13, 2017)

[removed]


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 13, 2017)

treetops said:


> Hi there!! I'm checking on this thread again to see if you're doing any freebie requests now? ;u;


Yes, I am!


----------



## issitohbi (Mar 13, 2017)

Have you ever thought of doing a comic or something online? Your characters are so great!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 13, 2017)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Yeah, I still am!



I hope you don't mind if I request then!



Spoiler:  



http://imgur.com/a/XQZRk

Could this be in the copic style please as well as holding a red rose?



I hope this isn't too much. Thank you anyway!


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 13, 2017)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Spoiler: Soda Fox
> 
> 
> 
> I was having trouble designing a gem character, so I kinda took the middle ground and went with an absol inspired gijinka gem thing. I hope you like it



So awesome!  Thank you!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 13, 2017)

issitohbi said:


> Have you ever thought of doing a comic or something online? Your characters are so great!


I have thought about it, actually! The only thing is that I'm not entirely sure what the comic would be about ahah. I do have stories for my characters which I could use, but I'm not sure how to start it. Recently I've also been trying to tone everything down and fix a ton of plot stuff and really... it's all just a mess atm ;; I'm not the best at coming up with silly one-shot situations and stuff like that for a non story-driven comic either so… yeah. I hope to start one someday though!

and omg it makes me super happy to know that you'd be interested in reading a comic about my characters, like, wow I don't even know what to say it just makes me really happy and excited, I'm kinda speechless

~~~

I have some of the digital freebies, but I do not have Katie/FreeHelium's or tensu's fixed piece yet. They'll be up soon I hope

Also the digital pieces have a lot of blank spaces around them; if you want to use them for anything, feel free to cut the bottom off or something 


Spoiler: esweeeny



Not transparent






transparent










Spoiler: issitohbi



Not transparent






transparent










Spoiler: ElegantStar123



Not transparent






transparent


----------



## Elegant Star123 (Mar 13, 2017)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> I have thought about it, actually! The only thing is that I'm not entirely sure what the comic would be about ahah. I do have stories for my characters which I could use, but I'm not sure how to start it. Recently I've also been trying to tone everything down and fix a ton of plot stuff and really... it's all just a mess atm ;; I'm not the best at coming up with silly one-shot situations and stuff like that for a non story-driven comic either so? yeah. I hope to start one someday though!
> 
> and omg it makes me super happy to know that you'd be interested in reading a comic about my characters, like, wow I don't even know what to say it just makes me really happy and excited, I'm kinda speechless
> 
> ...



omg I love her! tysm! ^.^ I'll surely be back again


----------



## treetops (Mar 14, 2017)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Yes, I am!



That's great! Could you please do a digital freebie of my mayor? Here's her reference. Also, could you make her earmuffs cover her ears?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 27, 2017)

Hello everybody! It's summer now, so I'm finally back! It's been long enough lol. Sorry for disappearing again, I was finishing up my senior year of high school and then went on vacation.

For those of you who don't know, June is a very special month for me; it's my Bell Tree Forums anniversary! I've been sharing art with you all for 3 years now!! Time sure flies; I look back at my art when I first started posting and wow how did you guys like me so much omg (I know my old art wasn't the worst possible, but geez)

So to celebrate, I thought that along with my usual update post, I'd post a few redraws of old pictures that I did recently! They're nothing big, but the improvement and change in styles is crazy and idek what happened most of the time. Without further ado, lets get to it!


Spoiler: REDRAW #1



This picture requires a little backstory! However, it's way too long for me to explain in full, but the general gist is back in 2013 I made a Vocaloid comic. I don't update it much anymore, but it went strong for a full two years. Here are the main characters, from L to R: Neru, Galaco, SeeU, and Len. Galaco was the main of the main characters, with Len being a close second

2013:






2014 (when i started posting here!):






And a super long gap to 2017:










Spoiler: REDRAW #2



I was in Walt Disney World this past week, and while I was there, I got the urge to redraw an old picture I did of one of my OCs, Hev, as a Haunted Mansion Cast Member. It fits because, well, Hev is a ghost lol. I also finished the redraw right before posting this.

and what even is this improvement what the heck, he looks like a different person

I also have progress shots if anyone wants to see them! I was gonna do a speed paint, but i forgot. (Before anyone tells me that his nametag doesn't say Hev, it's because his actual name is Hideaki, he just goes by Hev for plot reasons. Speaking of plot reasons, if anyone has a toy house code and wants to give me it in exchange for a drawing i will love you forever)

2015: 






2017: 








That's it for redraws!! Now on to the normal stuff~


Spoiler: Evillious Watercolors

















Spoiler: WIP of an Evillious Challenge!



Day 1: Favorite Arc; Story of Evil, part 2






Day 2: Favorite Song; Capriccio Farce

Fun fact! This is ALSO a redraw! The original picture was a drawing I did for an UTAU cover I did way back in the day. The cover was never uploaded anywhere and the original art was never finished, but I'll be sure to upload it here when I finish this one 










Spoiler: Obligatory Vocaloid Dump









There's an OC and pokemon stuff on here whoops lol


































Spoiler: OC Dump













This last one is not of my characters, but rather a few of my biggest inspiration's, Taz Saints








And that's all for now! I'll start taking freebies again, and I've also updated the first post on info about commissions. I'm gonna try to be more conservative with the freebies this time, and they'll certainly be better quality than the last bunch because wow those were so rushed, I'm so sorry


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jun 27, 2017)

may i request a copic freebie of namine ritsu? ;v; he's my favorite utau and your vocaloid art is top tier!!

also going to commission you with items, i'mma send a pm in a second


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 28, 2017)

I'd love if you did a freebie of my mayor with long hair ;u; (x) thank you for considering!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 28, 2017)

May I ask for a freebie of my OC (Princess Zari) ? 
Your art is awesome and it's so nice from you, that you offer some for free _(for poor people like me xD)_ ^.^


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 28, 2017)

*sweats*
You've gotten so much better at this!! Loving the new work!!

I don't even know if I should throw a request this time, each time seems to get more complex from the last ;___;


----------



## Pinkbell (Jun 28, 2017)

http://i.imgur.com/LK2zj7J.jpg My mayor in copic if you feel like drawing her c:


----------



## Gene. (Jun 28, 2017)

oml your art work is so beautiful!!!!!~i would love for you to draw my oc star,http://imgur.com/a/HyUDE, here is the refrence. i will pay 30 tbt!!~ thank you so much for concidering!!!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 28, 2017)

Hyoshido said:


> *sweats*
> You've gotten so much better at this!! Loving the new work!!
> 
> I don't even know if I should throw a request this time, each time seems to get more complex from the last ;___;


I'm more than happy to draw for you! You've been with me for like, two years now, so it's the least I can do. You're always checking in and supporting me and I really appreciate it 
~~~

Anyway, I got some stuff! I wasn't kidding when I said I was going to be taking my time this time around... These two pictures literally took all day. Still struggling with getting good lighting; I'll have to figure something out


Spoiler: punctuallyAbsent



Ritsu is actually my favorite utau as well, with Honoka Elie and Ryone Yami as close seconds  (and geez I could ramble on about voca/utau all day) His character is so interesting and his voice is outstanding. He's a pleasure to work with as well, although I will admit I actually haven't used him for anything all that special since everything I wanted to do has already been done. Oh well lol

Sorry that the colors are slightly off. I don't have very good purples or reds :'D











Spoiler: BrinaLouWho



Your mayor is so cute! She was super fun to draw too~







I also decided to color that picture I did of Taz Saints' OCs since the pencil was starting to smear on the freebies and honestly that's why these took longer to upload whoops


Spoiler: I drew this on a plane



idk what Freyja is mad at them for, but i'm sure it can't be good xD


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jun 28, 2017)

oh god that ritsu i'm dying
thanks!!!
also omg same i could go on about him for a while lmao
what are your favorite ritsu covers??
and if you want i can suggest songs to cover with him? the world will never have enough ritsu ever


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 28, 2017)

AH ! She is so beautiful I appreciate it so so so much c':


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 29, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> oh god that ritsu i'm dying
> thanks!!!
> also omg same i could go on about him for a while lmao
> what are your favorite ritsu covers??
> and if you want i can suggest songs to cover with him? the world will never have enough ritsu ever


Oh man oh man there's just so many omg… The ones I always remember the most are Shotgun Lovers, Jitter Doll, +REVERSE, and Streaming Heart (and of course the classic -error, but I listened to that song so much that I've had enough of it tbh)… There was also this super nice cover of Tengaku I used to listen to all the time, but it became victim to the infamous YouTube Red Vocaloid block of 2015 or whenever that was (it even blocked my utau cover of Seven Crimes and Punishments, like, what the heck? that video was on private so I could send it to certain friends…why youtube why)

I'd love to hear some of your suggestions! I really wanna use him more but I just don't know what for. PM me about it if you'd like since I don't wanna take up all too much space in this thread~

~~~~~~

In the art-related topic, I'll have some more stuff up tomorrow, and it won't take all day this time I promise


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 29, 2017)

Loving the new pieces!!



MoonlightAbsol said:


> I'm more than happy to draw for you! You've been with me for like, two years now, so it's the least I can do. You're always checking in and supporting me and I really appreciate it


My interests change so dramatically each time I seem to request, like, I'd actually consider my latest interests to be a hassle, but I'll give things a shot this time, I have multiple in case the main one is a little too rough which I imagine it would be.

And yes, its been quite a while!! But you're a really nice person and I know how much it can make someone's day when people support artist's work!!

Otherwise, I'm really into Overwatch, It'd mean so much to me if you could give Zenyatta a try, I consider him a toughie due to his very unique design, I have two other characters in mind if his design is a little too much.

*References*: Click here!!
*References (Alt colors)*: Click here!!

All slapped into a imgur album for you! That includes his design and better views at his weapons (his orbs) and with a recolor called "Ascendant" (in case you need other references of that skin)

Additionally, this should come in handy if my references aren't the best (I was tired when taking screenshots so I might've missed a few key details)
https://blzgdapipro-a.akamaihd.net/media/reference/zenyatta_reference.pdf

(The orbs on my references are Golden, since in the game you can unlock Golden variants of weapons, so if that's why you're wondering why the ones on the official references look different)

I'm not sure on a pose, but he's a monk so something relating to monks would be ideal, also, for complication reasons, I'd recommend drawing a bust rather than a near full/fully body, just so you don't end up killing yourself while drawing him.

Hopefully this isn't too much of a burden, as I said, I have another two characters in mind if Zenyatta's too hard, it means a bunch for you to be willing to draw for me again, Thank you so much!!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 29, 2017)

Aaaah your art is amazing! I love the one you did for BrinaLou, soooo cuute ^^ I can offer you these items:
Splatoon Spawn Point
Splatoon Tower
Pilot Goggles (aka inkling boy hair)
Inkopolis Sign
Super Sea Snail
Black Anchor Tee
For a drawing of my mayor [ x ]? Thanks for considering c:


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 29, 2017)

I only have one drawing this time...got distracted with other things, sorry



Spoiler: Zaari


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 29, 2017)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> I only have one drawing this time...got distracted with other things, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Zaari



Ohhh, that looks so cool! Lucky me 
Thank you ^___^


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jun 29, 2017)

oooh that looks so good
i love the hair ovo)b


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jul 5, 2017)

I apologize for disappearing for a week, but I was just really busy! I went to Anime Expo over the weekend, and then went to a thing at the Hollywood Bowl along with typical Fourth of July stuff. I also bought a ton of prints and a Factory Tyrant Miku figure at AX and wo w they're all so cute, Miku especially 

Anyway, I collected the rest of the freebies here, so here you all go! While I was sitting at my grandma's house drawing these, it really made me realize how much I love drawing things for people, even if it can get overwhelming sometimes


Spoiler: Pinkbell













Spoiler: Princess_Savannah



I went with her second outfit because why not










Spoiler: The famous Hyoshido



"This doesn't look too bad!" I say as I proceed to start drawing something that I quickly realize is the most complicated thing I've ever done since I tried to draw Shulk's official art from Xenoblade

Silliness aside, this was a fun piece and overall I'm happy with how it turned out! He's supposed to be praying or something, but they grey tones all sort of blurred together and makes it difficult to pick out at first, at least in my opinion. My blue marker decided to leak and drop a nice big spot of blue on his face though, and I sort of covered it up with my white gel pen and hoped it wouldn't be too noticeable lol










Spoiler: MayorOfMagix













Spoiler: Bonus stuff!!!!!!



Made more progress on the Capriccio Farce picture







And then finally got around to designing some of my OCs in their younger days


----------



## Pinkbell (Jul 5, 2017)

AAAH I love her expression thank you for drawing her c:


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 5, 2017)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> I apologize for disappearing for a week, but I was just really busy! I went to Anime Expo over the weekend, and then went to a thing at the Hollywood Bowl along with typical Fourth of July stuff. I also bought a ton of prints and a Factory Tyrant Miku figure at AX and wo w they're all so cute, Miku especially
> 
> Anyway, I collected the rest of the freebies here, so here you all go! While I was sitting at my grandma's house drawing these, it really made me realize how much I love drawing things for people, even if it can get overwhelming sometimes
> 
> ...




Oh. My. Gosh. I LOVE IT SO MUCH <33 Her expression and face is perfect! I truly love your art style. And it's not just mine that I love, all of them are amazing ^^ Thank you so much for drawing her <33


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 5, 2017)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> The famous Hyoshido


BLESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YOOOOOU

I've always considered Zenyatta to be one of the most detailed characters in Overwatch and you hecking nailed him on spot on, pose is an excellent choice too!!

(I'm really sorry for the trouble, but I'm so glad you had fun drawing him!!)

I love it, you've done yet another flawless piece of work! The other work is so lovely too!!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jul 5, 2017)

whoa whoa whoa what's with everyone using my art as avatars all of a sudden??? That makes me so happy omg wow



Pinkbell said:


> AAAH I love her expression thank you for drawing her c:





MayorOfMagix said:


> Oh. My. Gosh. I LOVE IT SO MUCH <33 Her expression and face is perfect! I truly love your art style. And it's not just mine that I love, all of them are amazing ^^ Thank you so much for drawing her <33


No problem! I'm always happy to draw stuff, so feel free to come back any time you'd like! And I'm super happy you like my art style as well; I've spent a long time trying to get it in a place I liked



Hyoshido said:


> BLESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YOOOOOU
> 
> I've always considered Zenyatta to be one of the most detailed characters in Overwatch and you hecking nailed him on spot on, pose is an excellent choice too!!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!! It definitely was a bit complicated at first, but once I figured out what I was doing, it wasn't that bad. You weren't any trouble at all, so don't worry! The most trouble I think i had was when my pen decided to leak everywhere smh


----------



## Pinkbell (Jul 5, 2017)

Because your art is super cute dat's why c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 5, 2017)

Would you consider my mayor with Marshal on her shoulder?  Your style is so cute!

http://i.imgur.com/7APPsi8.png

Her eyes are blue.


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Dec 28, 2017)

guess who's resurrecting this thread after dropping off the face of the earth in July for no reason whatsoever?

I wasn't gonna originally gonna come back over winter break because I thought I needed the time to destress after first semester college, but y'know, what the heck.

I'm in the mood to draw stuff again so!! Let's get some freebies up in here! I don't know how many I'm gonna do this time around, nor how often I'll be posting them, but I promise I'll still draw some things.

Now for art examples!


Spoiler: New art



*~~~Most of these are sketches because that's all I've had time to do, however, there are some digital pieces towards the end

Please check the previous posts in this thread for Copic examples because I unfortunately do not have any new ones~~~*

































































I also have some digital paintings of birds I did for my digital painting midterm, so if anyone wants to see some crazy photorealistic birds, just let me know lol. I was gonna post them, but crediting them is weird so I'd figure I'd only post them if anyone wants to see.

*~~~~IMPORTANT INFORMATION!!!~~~~*

*I will be back until the 19 OF JANUARY. If your freebie isn't posted before the 15 of January, I cannot guarantee that it'll be up before May/June. I'll also be closing the thread on the 15 unless I'm really in the mood to draw stuff, so suggest your freebies before then!

I also FINALLY have a PayPal!! This means that all of the few people who've wanted to commission me irl are finally able to! Not until summer, though*


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Dec 28, 2017)

your art looks so good! I'm just going to leave this girl here in case you wanted to do her. Let me know if you need the full size references -> X


----------



## 5cm/s (Dec 29, 2017)

aaaaaaaaaa these are so pretty- i'd love if you considered drawing my mayor (click!) :')

tysm for considering!


----------



## mythic (Dec 29, 2017)

these are just precious! i <3 your art style! if you would consider any of my babies that would be wonderful!!
https://toyhou.se/softy/characters


----------



## mythic (Dec 29, 2017)

these are just precious! i <3 your art style! if you would consider any of my babies that would be wonderful!!
https://toyhou.se/softy/characters


----------



## padfoot6 (Dec 29, 2017)

Ahhh your art is amazing! I'd love if you drew my boy :"") 

And I love birds, you should post the picture you did! <3


----------



## dedenne (Dec 29, 2017)

Aaaa this art is amazing!
How about my mayor?
Thanks for considering ^^


----------



## Pearls (Dec 29, 2017)

aaa maybe one of my ocs? <3


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Dec 29, 2017)

holy hell, dude! your art evolved so much over 6 months! gotta say i love your updated style!! it's somehow lighter than before? although maybe that's just because it's not those thick-lined copics?? idk, those were awesome too of course but either way your new art = a+++

also If you're not sick of me by now i am 1000% irl commissioning you this summer


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Dec 31, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> holy hell, dude! your art evolved so much over 6 months! gotta say i love your updated style!! it's somehow lighter than before? although maybe that's just because it's not those thick-lined copics?? idk, those were awesome too of course but either way your new art = a+++
> 
> also If you're not sick of me by now i am 1000% irl commissioning you this summer


aaaaa thanks! I haven't been doing a lot of stuff in copic recently tbh since I've had no time? And on top of that I'm once again stuck with "do I make the shading pretty or go with cel-shading like my digital work?"  I'm just surprised you still want to commission me after the fiasco that happened over the past six months smh 
~~~~

Happy new year, everyone! Enjoy the freebies  Also @ mythic, and Pearls, I might go and draw some of your other characters later just for fun so stick around if ya want.


....and welcome back to another round of "I just can't get the lighting right"


Spoiler: EvieEvening23



I know the proportions on her are essentially chibi, so I tried to make her non-chibi, keeping in mind the smaller nature of the species. I think it turned out pretty okay.











Spoiler: 5cm/s













Spoiler: mythic,













Spoiler: padfoot6













Spoiler: Dedenne



I couldn't exactly tell what was on her shirt, so I drew them as flowers. Hope ya don't mind










Spoiler: Pearls











That's all for now!


----------



## padfoot6 (Dec 31, 2017)

AHHH omg he's perfect thank you!!


----------



## himeki (Dec 31, 2017)

//slips in late// heyo again!! if ur still doing these imma throw my child at u hehe https://toyhou.se/1644513.camellia-heartford


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 31, 2017)

aaa! im just gonna eave my oc's here, you can pick which to draw!


 emerald 
 mayor bunny 
 goldenrod 
 foxy 
 pokemon sun trainer 

thanks for considering!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Dec 31, 2017)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> aaaaa thanks! I haven't been doing a lot of stuff in copic recently tbh since I've had no time? And on top of that I'm once again stuck with "do I make the shading pretty or go with cel-shading like my digital work?"  I'm just surprised you still want to commission me after the fiasco that happened over the past six months smh



pff, 'fiasco', nahhh. i've waited longer for less, believe me xD
of course i wanna comm you friendo, i wanna support you and stuff, lol. look out for me in your inbox come summer =w=


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jan 1, 2018)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> aaaaa thanks! I haven't been doing a lot of stuff in copic recently tbh since I've had no time? And on top of that I'm once again stuck with "do I make the shading pretty or go with cel-shading like my digital work?"  I'm just surprised you still want to commission me after the fiasco that happened over the past six months smh
> ~~~~
> 
> Happy new year, everyone! Enjoy the freebies  Also @ mythic, and Pearls, I might go and draw some of your other characters later just for fun so stick around if ya want.
> ...



AHHH! She's adorable! thx so much for doing her!


----------



## dedenne (Jan 1, 2018)

OMG I LOVE IT!!!! And it is flowers on her top xD so dw <3


----------



## Pearls (Jan 1, 2018)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Spoiler: Pearls


ahh thank you!! ^^


----------



## mythic (Jan 6, 2018)

omg I didn't see that the freeb was done but omg she looks beautiful in your style!! tysm!

and 100%% sticking around for more if you'd like to draw my other babes!! i love your art so much!


----------



## pique (Feb 7, 2018)

Hey there. Are you still doing freebies? 
If so I would be tickled if you'd draw one of these sweet girls.


----------



## Plumb3r (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi! If it?s okay with you, if you?re still taking freebies, could you make a drawing of my Miitopia character? Here?s a reference: . Thank you for considering!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Feb 25, 2018)

Hiya all, I'm sorta back! I kinda just wanted to post some stuff so here I am. I WILL be going through the old freebies I didn't draw back in December eventually, but I don't have an estimated time.

Here's some new stuff! Click on whatever folder gets your attention, I guess



Spoiler:  (Digital) Ace Attorney stuff





















Spoiler:  (Copic marker) Madoka Magica stuff



Poses are based off the Holy Quintet transformation scene in Rebellion; Nagisa's is from her figma































Spoiler:  (Copic marker & Sketches) Mimi from Super Paper Mario!!!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 2, 2018)

Hey y'all, I'm officially back for the summer! I'll be doing some more freebies and commissions and stuff, and I'm super excited to be back!

I don't really have much to say other than a lot of these new art examples are either 999/VLR or Danganronpa related, because that's sort of all I've been doing with my life recently. I've also been playing around a little bit with my art style yet again, and tbh I don't know what I'm doing half the time



Spoiler: New Art!















































Once more, I'm taking freebies again! Like usual, I'll try to do as many of them as possible (within my limits of course) 

unrelated but my 4 year anniversary of being on tbt is coming up in a few days so ayyyyy


----------



## dedenne (Jun 2, 2018)

honestly i love the way you colour and your art in general is fantastic :0

ive already requested here before (i dont wanna be greedy lol) but i'll just put one of my ocs here! tysm

https://imgur.com/a/8cMek


----------



## Katelyn (Jun 2, 2018)

I've always been so in love with your art haha. Glad to see you back! I'll leave my OC's here in case ya feel like doing them.

https://katiegurl.weebly.com/akina.html
https://katiegurl.weebly.com/katelyn.html
https://katiegurl.weebly.com/mayor-katelyn.html


----------



## Hatori (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi again, it's been so long! Your art has improved so much, awesome job!! I absolutely adore your 999/VLR and NDRV3 sketches, I've been obsessively playing V3 lately as well! 

Maybe consider any of my guys here? https://toyhou.se/Hatori/characters/folder:all/tags:1/tagged:1
Thanks so much for the opportunity! I'd love to see more art from you ^^


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 2, 2018)

your art is gorgeous ; w ; i've been lurking this for a long time and you've improved so much!

here are my characters if you feel like drawing them:
https://toyhou.se/Libellule/characters

thanks for the opportunity & congrats on your 4 years on tbt


----------



## mythic (Jun 2, 2018)

im still in love with your art! i got a freebie from you before, but I've recently gotten a new character if you'd like to try her out,
or any of my other characters! 
https://toyhou.se/softy/characters


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 3, 2018)

Alright, I have a few freebies! I'll do some more tomorrow~


Spoiler: Dedenne2



tbh I don't really like how this turned out I'll probably redo it sometime later aaaaaa











Spoiler: Katelyn













Spoiler: Hatori


----------



## Hatori (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks so much for drawing my boy, he looks so great in your style! ^^
I love the other pieces you made for Dedenne and Katelyn too~ Very lovely work as always!


----------



## dedenne (Jun 3, 2018)

i love it! tysm! no need to redo ^^


----------



## riummi (Jun 3, 2018)

that homura drawing is pERfeCtiOn


----------



## Katelyn (Jun 3, 2018)

Oh man you made her look so perfect ;-; thank you so much! Great work on the other 2 characters as well c:


----------



## Lenndrix (Jun 3, 2018)

Wow your art is fantastic!!! I'm just going to leave these here just in case they inspire you 

https://merconia.weebly.com
https://merconia.weebly.com/vivian.html

Thanks for considering and either way good job!!!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 4, 2018)

Oh wow, that art is awesome! :O

You said you would design a Gijinka? 
Is there any way you would accept to do one of my beloved Fussel? 
She means the world to me, but sadly passed away about 2 years ago. I always love those animals to human pictures.
Sadly I am not capable of doing those on my own. Would be awesome to see one of her q.q

Thank you for considering!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 8, 2018)

riummi said:


> that homura drawing is pERfeCtiOn


Thank you! It was a really fun piece to do, I'm glad you like it! homura is just...I love her



Princess Mipha said:


> Oh wow, that art is awesome! :O
> 
> You said you would design a Gijinka?
> Is there any way you would accept to do one of my beloved Fussel?
> ...


Yes, I most certainly will! It'll take me a little while to work out a good design, so check back every now and then 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Sorry I'm taking a bit longer with this, I've gotten distracted with some things so I only have one freebie today



Spoiler: Oldcatlady











Also, an unrelated thing I started


Spoiler: NDRV3 spoilers!











Be back soon with more!


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Jun 8, 2018)

Could you draw my mayor? She?s in my profile picture. Sorry but, I don?t have any other references... Could you please draw her with copics? If you don?t want to draw her, could you please draw Steven from Steven Universe? Thank you so much, you?re the best


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 9, 2018)

Uhh, nice. Thank you a lot. Looking forward to it ^.^


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 9, 2018)

Guess I'm doing these freebies one at a time lol



Spoiler: mythic,











...also I did some limited color-palette digital things of shuichi from danganronpa v3 and I kinda want to share them here, but at the same time not really so uhhh maybe I'll post them?? who knows. I'm feeling very conflicted


----------



## mythic (Jun 9, 2018)

omg she looks soososs cute!!! 
thank you for drawing her!! <3


----------



## Lenndrix (Jun 9, 2018)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Guess I'm doing these freebies one at a time lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every time you post another one of these I get so excited... They're so adorable and extremely well done XD


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jul 2, 2018)

Oof I'm so sorry it's been a month... time flew by without me realizing it. And I got sick again, so that was cool


Spoiler: Lenndrix













Spoiler: TheCrystalClods












~~~~~~~

Here's some art I've done as well!


Spoiler: A digital thing I did :0 (slight NDRV3 spoilers)













Spoiler: Wow I can't believe it's more Danganronpa



I drew my favorite characters ayyy


















Spoiler: A ton of Kokichi doodles


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 2, 2018)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Thank you! It was a really fun piece to do, I'm glad you like it! homura is just...I love her
> 
> 
> Yes, I most certainly will! It'll take me a little while to work out a good design, so check back every now and then
> ...



ahhh i didn't see this until now, thank you for drawing her ; w ; she looks gorgeous! your danganronpa drawings look great too


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jul 2, 2018)

Oh my goodness! Your art is seriously amazing /.\ Especially the copics, ;-; I've tried using those before and failed miserably... And OML i LOVE danganronpa as well! 

/.\ Do any of my Characters attract your attention to draw? /.\ I seriously would love to see any of them in your style.  If not thats fine n.n"


----------



## Kautalya (Jul 2, 2018)

SDJKAKD OMG UR ART IS SO BEAUTIFUL ISDJAD AHHH AND YOU LIKE OUMA AND DRV3 TOOOOOODSJA


OJDF OMG OK OK

i rlly rlly omg ur art is so pretty and the coloring is just so amazing ahhhh

if its okay with you id love for you to draw my oc sdjak pls and tyyyy




Spoiler: umi











 


Spoiler: umi













Spoiler: moreumi!!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jul 9, 2018)

Kautalya said:


> SDJKAKD OMG UR ART IS SO BEAUTIFUL ISDJAD AHHH AND YOU LIKE OUMA AND DRV3 TOOOOOODSJA
> 
> 
> OJDF OMG OK OK
> ...


Thank you so much!! and yessssss I adore V3 so m uch; I had so much fun with it and the cast is just,,,, gosh they're all so good

...also, I noticed that the gif in your signature is a frame from the Yobanashi Deceive PV (I'm vocaloid trash if my sig is any indication; I knew what it was from right away lol) so I searched up the kokichi one and....wow it's beautiful I love it so much. very nice and it fits him so well
~~~~~~~~~~~~


HELLO AGAIN I HAVE ART

I would've liked to get these up sooner, but I ran out of pages in my sketchbook so I had to go get a new one. Also I was at Anime Expo on Saturday and it was awesome! I cosplayed Akane from 999 and a ton of people wanted to take pictures and stuff, so that was cool



Spoiler: Princess Mipha



I hope this was worth the wait!! I really tried to show off the fluffiness in the clothing, and included the tuft of hair that she had because it was so cute. I also adored the picture of her with the GameCube controller, so that's what she's holding here 











Spoiler: SoraDeathEater













Spoiler: Kautalya











~~~~~~~



Spoiler: I DID SOMETHING COOL CHECK IT OUT!!



There's a bit of a story behind this picture?? I had found a picture of some DRV3 cosplayers on google the other day, so I decided to test my digital art skills in painting backgrounds! I redrew the picture in my art style, drawing the cosplayers as the characters they were cosplaying, of course. It was super fun, and took a few hours. It was also my first time drawing Rantaro; that was a fun experiment. Also, drawing trees is painful

It's done in a square unlike the full picture, because the one I found on google was actually from one of those weird third-party Instagram sites, so it had cropped it; I never actually saw the original picture until trying to find the source so I could feel good about posting it here

The characters were drawn in FireAlpaca (the place I do all my digital art), and the BG was painted in Photoshop CC


---photo reference: Here!---












Spoiler: two doodles I felt like showing

















That's it for now! Be back soon


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 11, 2018)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Spoiler: Princess Mipha
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this was worth the wait!! I really tried to show off the fluffiness in the clothing, and included the tuft of hair that she had because it was so cute. I also adored the picture of her with the GameCube controller, so that's what she's holding here




OH MY GOD. THAT'S THE *BEST THING I'VE EVER RECIVED* 
That will sooooo gonna get printed and put in my animal room.
I am speechless.. thank you so so so so so much, I have tears
in my eyes q_____q


----------



## MayorQuinn (Jul 11, 2018)

OMG ANOTHER DANGANRONPA FAN??? If it’s alright, could you draw me a Toko?? TYSM!! :O


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jul 11, 2018)

MayorQuinn said:


> OMG ANOTHER DANGANRONPA FAN??? If it’s alright, could you draw me a Toko?? TYSM!! :O



Sure! Trigger happy havoc Toko or despair girls?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Princess Mipha said:


> OH MY GOD. THAT'S THE *BEST THING I'VE EVER RECIVED*
> That will sooooo gonna get printed and put in my animal room.
> I am speechless.. thank you so so so so so much, I have tears
> in my eyes q_____q


Aaaaaa yay!! I'm so glad you like it! I can try to get a picture in better lighting if you want


----------



## MayorQuinn (Jul 11, 2018)

Do THH Toko! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Lenndrix (Jul 11, 2018)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Oof I'm so sorry it's been a month... time flew by without me realizing it. And I got sick again, so that was cool
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lenndrix
> ...



Ohmigosh!!! Thank you so much! I haven't been on in a while since my mom's been in the hospital, but this was such a wonderful surprise to find. Its gorgeous!!!


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jul 12, 2018)

> Spoiler: SoraDeathEater


* ;o; OH MY GOODNESS! THIS IS AHHHH! ♡ Thank you so much! Your art is seriously beyond imaginable ;o; I love the colors... thank you ♡*


----------



## Kautalya (Jul 12, 2018)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Thank you so much!! and yessssss I adore V3 so m uch; I had so much fun with it and the cast is just,,,, gosh they're all so good
> 
> ...also, I noticed that the gif in your signature is a frame from the Yobanashi Deceive PV (I'm vocaloid trash if my sig is any indication; I knew what it was from right away lol) so I searched up the kokichi one and....wow it's beautiful I love it so much. very nice and it fits him so well
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...



AHHH TYSM!!!!!! UMI LOOKS SO CUTE AHHH YOUR ART IS AMAZING DSJKDS

NAD OMG omgg yes that video was honestly so good because it rlly portrayed ouma's character well (i rlly love my son bb) 

and the song is good so thats a plus ;')

have you watched Rats died ? its by SymaG defffff watch it whenever you can!!!


ALSO THANK YOU AGAIN!!!


----------



## koopasta (Jul 15, 2018)

Oh my lord, I absolutely love this! If you don't mind, could you please draw Yulia, my Splatoon OC? I figured she's pretty humanoid, so it would be okay to request her ^^
Her design is a mess, but you can find that mess here: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1sPGD-v15alzrb5hwXCQucEzzgZgn2YKxuxIpjpPVogg/edit

Please and thank you!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jul 28, 2019)

Hey y'all! Sorry it took so long to post an update...

Those of you know that I'm always here every summer/winter break; unfortunately I won't be doing it for this summer due to personal reasons. I'll hopefully be able to start it up in December when I'm on school break, so keep your eyes open!

In the meantime, if you still want art from me, feel free to check out my commission page here!


----------



## dedenne (Jul 28, 2019)

omg absol i havent been on recently but its nice to see u here again i love ur art sm its beautiful it blesses my eyes


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2019)

SOMEONE'S BEEN PLAYING TOO MUCH SUPER PAPER MARIO!


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jul 31, 2019)

Dude, your sketchbook drawings are absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 12, 2020)

as you guys might've been able to tell, I did not come back in December, but I am here now. Sorry in advance if since I've been gone there's been new rules about bringing back old threads, but I do intend to start using this as a general art thread for my work again just as I used to, and don't really wanna create a new one.

I'm not going to be doing freebies atm, BUT I wanted to share that I am opening up in-game comms again! People who have been following me for a while now know that I used to do that some 4 odd years ago. 

Here's the link, and come check it out if you miss my art!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 7, 2021)

Hey mods lemme know if y'all want me to make a new thread; I didn't have any issues bumping it last year but you never know

~~~~

YO WASSUP EVERYONE, I'M CELEBRATING 7 YEARS ON TBT AYYYY

It's been a hot minute since I did freebies for anyone, because with the launch of ACNH, I needed bells and items. But now, I'm past that, so it's time for everyone's favorite freebies!! Like usual, I'll try to get as many of them done as I can, but if things get too chaotic I'll have to start skipping some. 

For my current art references, I have to point to my instagram, since that's where my new art is. It's a little bit of VA-11 HALL-A, Persona 5, and some Madoka Magica spinoffs thrown in there. And of course, the 2021 Art Stuff highlight has some stuff in it as well, mostly doodles of OCs and Goro Akechi. No shame here. 

I'm also gonna copy/paste the examples and finished pieces from my commission thread directly here. They're older than the stuff on my instagram, but tbh my art style has managed to stay consistent for about two years now, so it's not that different.



Spoiler: commish thread examples























Spoiler: previous commissions



*Inarabbita*​
*



*


*Clockworkstar









Bstar9555*
​







As always, thanks for your consideration and support!


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 7, 2021)

Congratulations on 7 years on tbt!!
I absolutely love how you colour with copic markers ahhh
I’d love art of either of my Pokémon OCs ; w ;





						Libellule  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se
				




thank you for considering!


----------



## nyx~ (Jun 7, 2021)

Omgg I love your art! I'd love if you considered either of my OCs<3





						Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se


----------



## Snowifer (Jun 7, 2021)

Congrats!

I'd love art of my oc. Tysm for considering!


Spoiler: Reference


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 7, 2021)

Congrats!  Wow! Your art is amazing!

I would love art of my character, please! Thanks so much for doing this!



Spoiler: references






the female character








smaller ponytail than the one she has in the first two refs if you choose to use last ref. reference for skirt below:



not my image. shirt style can be different; I didn’t realize their uniforms were slightly different from each other.


----------



## _Donut_ (Jun 7, 2021)

Congrats on 7 years tbt! 
Your art is seriously SO beautiful, you're really talented!
Should you still have a spot left, I'd be honored to own a drawing from you!   



Spoiler: Reference



My OC reference, mainly for the head/expression/newspaper hat ;D The shirts are seasonal so don't mind those ^^


----------



## Yanrima~ (Jun 7, 2021)

If you are still open, can you draw Leo?


----------



## Looigi (Jun 7, 2021)

How Much Is A Drawing?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 8, 2021)

Looigi said:


> How Much Is A Drawing?


they don't cost anything! they're free, with the caveat being that I may or may not get around to drawing it

~~~

As for everyone else, I'll start uploading the final pics on Friday, so I can do a nice. big post!


----------



## IonicKarma (Jun 8, 2021)

Congrats on 7 years at tbt! I adore your art very much!  Throwing a character at you in case you want to draw her!  Karma Refs


----------



## Looigi (Jun 9, 2021)

Can you do this pic? But With A Cartoony style,and and Dancing? No Background.


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 11, 2021)

Looigi said:


> Can you do this pic? But With A Cartoony style,and and Dancing? No Background.



How cartoony would you like? I can do the Animal Crossing style, but I can't push my style too much for these since I'd have to do a lot of tests and practice things first; it would take too much time for just a freebie. I can do the AC style or a chibi if you want, but other than that it's gonna have to match the examples!

~~~

Hi! I have half of the drawings to share with y'all today 



Spoiler: Oldcatlady













Spoiler: turtleyawesome













Spoiler: Snowifer











vvv I ended up using the school uniform with the cape, because I didn't realize until after lining that they were different. I was thinking to myself "Oh I wonder if she has a time skip design" and then I realized I was supposed to be drawing it. I also gave her cape a collar since I also didn't realize it was part of the chair. Sorry about that!vvv


Spoiler: Dunquixote


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 11, 2021)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> How cartoony would you like? I can do the Animal Crossing style, but I can't push my style too much for these since I'd have to do a lot of tests and practice things first; it would take too much time for just a freebie. I can do the AC style or a chibi if you want, but other than that it's gonna have to match the examples!
> 
> ~~~
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! I love it! The cape is perfectly fine! Would you be okay if I eventually post this in my island journal - with credit to you of course and put this on my toyhouse with links and credit to you?


----------



## xara (Jun 12, 2021)

first of all, a huge, _huge_ congrats on graduating and getting into the art school that you wanted! those are amazing accomplishments and you should be proud of yourself ! your art is absolutely stunning and if you’re by any chance still open to requests, i’d love to see my nh island rep in your style. no pressure at all, though! ^_^


----------



## Snowifer (Jun 12, 2021)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> How cartoony would you like? I can do the Animal Crossing style, but I can't push my style too much for these since I'd have to do a lot of tests and practice things first; it would take too much time for just a freebie. I can do the AC style or a chibi if you want, but other than that it's gonna have to match the examples!
> 
> ~~~
> 
> ...



She looks so amazing! ❤  ❤  ❤
Tysm for drawing her


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 12, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Thank you so much! I love it! The cape is perfectly fine! Would you be okay if I eventually post this in my island journal - with credit to you of course and put this on my toyhouse with links and credit to you?



Yes of course! Go ahead~ Also, I saw the post you tagged me in and I'm very happy I was able to make your day with the artwork! You were clear in the instructions, don't worry--it was on my end for having a brain fart while I was doing it, haha.



Snowifer said:


> She looks so amazing! ❤ ❤ ❤
> Tysm for drawing her



You're welcome!


----------



## your local goomy (Jun 15, 2021)

Hey there! Your art's really cool and it's nice that you're doing freebies! If you get the time, I'd love if you'd draw my Pokemon OC for me ^^


Spoiler: Reference Drawing


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 16, 2021)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> How cartoony would you like? I can do the Animal Crossing style, but I can't push my style too much for these since I'd have to do a lot of tests and practice things first; it would take too much time for just a freebie. I can do the AC style or a chibi if you want, but other than that it's gonna have to match the examples!
> 
> ~~~
> 
> ...


Wowww these look amazing!! Thank you for drawing her


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 16, 2021)

your local goomy said:


> Hey there! Your art's really cool and it's nice that you're doing freebies! If you get the time, I'd love if you'd draw my Pokemon OC for me ^^


she's very cute! is there a small-ish pokemon that you'd like me to draw with her? I can do it as long as it's not too big



Oldcatlady said:


> Wowww these look amazing!! Thank you for drawing her ❤



You're welcome! I realized I did a freebie for you sometime earlier in this thread; very cool to see you back!

~~~~

Next batch will be uploaded on Saturday or Sunday (PST)!! Look forward to it~


----------



## your local goomy (Jun 16, 2021)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> she's very cute! is there a small-ish pokemon that you'd like me to draw with her? I can do it as long as it's not too big
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Would Shaymin work? Either forme is good with me ^^


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi! I'm back with the next three!



Spoiler: _Donut_













Spoiler: Yanrimasart













Spoiler: IconicKarma











I'll be back with the rest probably in another week!


----------



## _Donut_ (Jun 22, 2021)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Hi! I'm back with the next three!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Argghh I love it! You draw such cuties!
Is it weird that I think the 3 of us with our colours yellow blue purple could make a kickass tv show, "codename: kids next door" vibes? 

Thank you so much for this! And just checking that I can use him on the forums? (I post my art comms in my island journal with credits to you ofc)


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 23, 2021)

_Donut_ said:


> And just checking that I can use him on the forums? (I post my art comms in my island journal with credits to you ofc)



Yeah, go ahead!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Jun 23, 2021)

Ah, your art of Leo looks nice! ☺

Would you mind if I post your art on the Toyhou.se profile? Where/which website should I credit you, I'll link it!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Jun 24, 2021)

Yanrimasart said:


> Would you mind if I post your art on the Toyhou.se profile? Where/which website should I credit you, I'll link it!



yeah, that's finel! please credit my tbt username here, MoonlightAbsol, and my instagram username, @sky_shaymin


----------



## Yanrima~ (Jun 24, 2021)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> yeah, that's finel! please credit my tbt username here, MoonlightAbsol, and my instagram username, @sky_shaymin


thank you for the info, I'll credit you! ☺
edit: I gave you full credit here!


----------



## jadetine (Jun 24, 2021)

I've been stalking this thread long enough; your art is so fresh and stylish! Could I please request art of my island rep? https://toyhou.se/10325386.renn

If you are interested in a trade,  lmk what you want doodled.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jun 24, 2021)

idk if this is still open, but if it is i’d love a drawing of my sister! 


https://imgur.com/a/gVowFBY


----------

